# Perfekte Bildschirmeinstellungen für den Benq XL2720T



## NicoRinker (7. Mai 2014)

*Perfekte Bildschirmeinstellungen für den Benq XL2720T*

Hey,

ich habe mir nun mein 3. Benq XL2720T geholt, allerdings habe ich nun ein Problem.
Ich finde einfach nicht die richtigen Einstellungen, was Helligkeit, Kontrast, etc. angeht. Meine beiden anderen kommen erst gegen mitte Mai in die neue Wohnung und solange wollte ich mir nun nicht diesen Augenkrebs antun.
Er ist entweder zu hell, oder es sieht Unscharf, eine gute Mitte finde ich nie.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen. 

Lg


----------



## yingtao (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Perfekte Bildschirmeinstellungen für den Benq XL2720T*

Wenn es wirklich perfekt werden soll, dann brauchst du nen Colorimeter was am besten zuvor auch nochmals kalibriert wurde. Ansonsten guck mal in den Test von dem Monitor auf Prad.de. Die haben auch immer ne PDF zu den Grafiken (im Bereich der Farbmessungen bzw. Farbraums) wo die Messwerte und die eingestellten Werte vom Monitor drin stehen (auf der letzten Seite der PDF). Perfekt wird das Bild zwar nicht, da man zusätzlich noch das entsprechende Farbprofil braucht aber für den Anfang sollte das reichen. Hinzu kommt, dass es von Monitor zu Monitor zu Streuung kommt wodurch kein Monitor mit den selben Einstellungen die selbe Darstellung besitzt und man so nicht um ein Colorimeter rum kommt, wenn alle Monitore das selbe Bild haben sollen.

Untrainierte sehen den Unterschied vielleicht nicht aber kommt immer auf die jeweilige Person an. Alleine schon bei der Helligkeit streiten sich die Geister, was denn jetzt die richtige Bildschirmhelligkeit ist.


----------



## Cocalus (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Perfekte Bildschirmeinstellungen für den Benq XL2720T*

Hier als Anhaltspunkt meine Einstellungen (nicht für Gaming):

BenQ XL2720T:

Brightness: 75
Contrast: 73
Sharpness: 5
Gamma: 3
Color Temp.: Normal
AMA: OFF
IM: On

Nvidia CP: 
Brightness: 25%
Contrast: 20%
Gamma: 0.69
Dig.Vibr: 67%

Ich habe meinen Bildschirm einmal umgetauscht und muss festhalten, dass der jetzige Bildschirm anders ausgeleuchtet ist als der vorherige.
Beim Vorherigen hatte ich beim Bildschirm den Kontrast auf 55 eingestellt. Wenn ich Dich recht verstehe, dann ist der derzeitig benutzte Monitor
Dein dritter BenQ XL2720T und Du wartest auf die anderen beiden. Was sollen die anderen beiden ändern? Wenn sie anders ausgeleuchtet sind
als dieser, dann werden bei jedem die Bildeinstellungen für die gewünschte Darstellung ein wenig anders sein.


----------



## NicoRinker (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Perfekte Bildschirmeinstellungen für den Benq XL2720T*

Habs hinbekommen!

Danke, es passt!


----------

